# 21 moving to Dubai in November and looking for friends



## laurack (Jul 19, 2009)

I am moving to Dubai in November and am looking for friends around my age to go out with. Is there anyone in the same situation?


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, 
Moved here in the summer and have managed to meet some cool people around my age. Wouldn't mind showing you around/introducing you to them when you get in.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

laurack said:


> I am moving to Dubai in November and am looking for friends around my age to go out with. Is there anyone in the same situation?


Im 21 as well, let me know when you will be coming..


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*So am i....*

Hi

I am moving to Dubai on the 03rd November, I am 25, female from the south (UK) and Im pretty much in the same position as you, so would be cool to meet up and meet some new people together??

Kandy


----------



## Dubiased (Sep 24, 2009)

a welcome party is in order


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Good shout*



Dubiased said:


> a welcome party is in order



I think thats a great idea, I am up for that!!! Great way to meet everyone...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sanctuary it is..


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

marc said:


> Sanctuary it is..



...and for the pregame festivities?


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

spartan said:


> ...and for the pregame festivities?


This sounds like it gonna be a good party lol......


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

barasti is good?


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

marc said:


> barasti is good?



Cant wait....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

when do you get here? - what are you doing job wise?


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

marc said:


> when do you get here? - what are you doing job wise?


I get there on the 03rd, i am going to be running a new office thats opening in Abu Dhabi for NPC, will be working in the Dubai offiice till the new year then will be driving to A/D everyday.....wooo hooo haha!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

NPC? ............prawn farm? or payment company?


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

marc said:


> NPC? ............prawn farm? or payment company?


HAHA Nearly, National Pest Control!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ahh lol ok


----------



## jettony (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi guys
I'm new in Dubai as well and would be great to meet you all. If any of you can send me a PM.
Do any of you play sports like Tennis or beach volleyball.....? 

peace


----------



## laurack (Jul 19, 2009)

That sound great It would be really good to meet up when I get here in the 12th!


----------



## Dubiased (Sep 24, 2009)

kandy25 said:


> Cant wait....


Hows November 20th as Barasti bar for everyone? Thursdays are nightmarish there, so I chose a Friday. Any other suggestions?


----------



## spartan (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds great


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

laurack said:


> I am moving to Dubai in November and am looking for friends around my age to go out with. Is there anyone in the same situation?


hey, I have been in dubai for a few months now
its nice and I think u will like it

would love to meet you when u arrive, I am 25 male

let me know when u arrive, if its ok 

cya


----------



## subidoooo (Oct 23, 2009)

*newbie*

hi everybody, I just moved also recently from germany to dubai marina 
Im 23 years old and would also come to barasti if its still on?!

just let me know if youre going out sometimes


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

hello everyone
i'm 25 m...here since last july so more thn a yr now...anyways would love to meet you all ....barasti is good and weather is getting better now for some beach partyyyy.....


----------



## emrah4853 (Oct 11, 2009)

*welcome to dubai laura*

welcome to dubai (or u ll welcome if not yet arrived) i hope you will have great time in dubai...
cheers

emrah


----------



## Ramie (Aug 25, 2009)

pretty much in the same situation...


laurack said:


> I am moving to Dubai in November and am looking for friends around my age to go out with. Is there anyone in the same situation?


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Ramie said:


> pretty much in the same situation...


Me too...
Im 26 but only arriving on 29th Nov


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

alot of people seem to be arriving to dubai soon, lets prepare something to welcome them all


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

seems like recession is getting over ...and dubai is getting bit more stable...we should all meet up for a party....dunno when is everyone arriving....it would be a shame if we miss some people....so lets make a list when everyone is arriving and after we set a date for the party :clap2::juggle:

here is a list just add your names below mine with the date 
bengal tiger .....already in dubai


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi friend iam happy to see this website and i will be happy more to meet some one from this website

we can be a good group 

i live in dubai

so nice to met you 

we will be in touch 

bye


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

bengaltiger said:


> seems like recession is getting over ...and dubai is getting bit more stable...we should all meet up for a party....dunno when is everyone arriving....it would be a shame if we miss some people....so lets make a list when everyone is arriving and after we set a date for the party :clap2::juggle:
> 
> here is a list just add your names below mine with the date
> bengal tiger .....already in dubai


Justforus......already in Dubai (not been here long though


----------



## boyinblue (Nov 8, 2009)

> seems like recession is getting over ...and dubai is getting bit more stable...


keep dreaming bro


----------



## jettony (Jul 10, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> alot of people seem to be arriving to dubai soon, lets prepare something to welcome them all


Hey Eyad
Good idea. I think we should get organized soon and get together. Would you like to be 'the go to person'. We can all send you our contacts thru PM.
I'd like to hear from others if this is a good idea.:boxing: 

Cheers


----------



## Acacia32 (Nov 10, 2009)

kandy25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Dubai on the 03rd November, I am 25, female from the south (UK) and Im pretty much in the same position as you, so would be cool to meet up and meet some new people together??
> 
> Kandy


i heard something for a welcome party...lol im down


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

jettony said:


> Hey Eyad
> Good idea. I think we should get organized soon and get together. Would you like to be 'the go to person'. We can all send you our contacts thru PM.
> I'd like to hear from others if this is a good idea.:boxing:
> 
> Cheers


no problem, who ever likes the idea and want to do it just send me a p.m with a way to contact him/her
then we can arrange it when we have an idea about the appx. number of ppl


----------



## Acacia32 (Nov 10, 2009)

lol sorry new to this..how do you pm people?


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pm*



Acacia32 said:


> lol sorry new to this..how do you pm people?



click on the member name, a list of options will pop up
then you can select "send a private message"


----------



## laurack (Jul 19, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> click on the member name, a list of options will pop up
> then you can select "send a private message"


It Doesn't give me that option


----------



## boyinblue (Nov 8, 2009)

> lol sorry new to this..how do you pm people?





> click on the member name, a list of options will pop up
> then you can select "send a private message"


Its not gonna happen to you Acacia32 (just like me  ) we have lesser posts to our name.


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

laurack said:


> I am moving to Dubai in November and am looking for friends around my age to go out with. Is there anyone in the same situation?



Hi,

It would be cool too meet up?? I am 25yr old, female from the UK and been out here a week and want to meet people.....let me know???
Kandy


----------



## reddz (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hiiii*

HIIII kandy this is varun and i faced the same difficulty as u guys r facing now neways idont want u people to face that just gimme a call wen u r free n lets meet up ill make u familiar with the place ma numb is 0554907449.buh byee take care n hope to c u soon.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

*5 posts*



laurack said:


> It Doesn't give me that option


 you need to have 5 posts before you are allowed to send or receive PMs

so keep on working hard, I believe you can do it


----------



## laurack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh I see


----------



## laurack (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Acacia32 (Nov 10, 2009)

i was able to do it with only 3?


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

laurack said:


> Thanks!


did it work??


----------



## rhajjar (Nov 12, 2009)

hey guys,
u r most welcome here and I wish that I can be a part of it too if no one disagree.
Barasti is great place, and the weather is amazing.

regards,
Rashad


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so excited I just found this thread!!!!

Im 21, came out of newcastle uni in july, my parents have been here for 2 years so been here in holidays and things and it never really bothered me that I didnt know anyone, but now I am here permanently I am desperate for friends lol!!

Tried looking for clubs and things to join but im not really a sporty person so just couldnt find anything for me.

If you guys decide on any parties let me know, now ive signed up on here im sure i will be on it a lot!


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

Just read that I need to have a few more posts until I can PM any 1 so thought I would get another out there! 
Wheres everyone from and wheres everyone living/going to be living in Dubai?

Im originally from Leicestershire UK but just spent 3 amazing years at Newcastle and now living in Mirdif area (Well Al Waaqa)


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

karlamirdif said:


> Just read that I need to have a few more posts until I can PM any 1 so thought I would get another out there!
> Wheres everyone from and wheres everyone living/going to be living in Dubai?
> 
> Im originally from Leicestershire UK but just spent 3 amazing years at Newcastle and now living in Mirdif area (Well Al Waaqa)


hey, welcome on board
I think that soon we will be able to organize a nice gathering 
till now there are 3 or 4 ppl interested, if you like to join send send me a pm and let me know how to contact you when we want to agree on a time


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks eyad!
It will be nice to have a night out with some new people!


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh yeah there are lot's of friends you could meet up over here. But don't know who would stay for long....


----------



## sweetheart_barbie24 (Dec 30, 2008)

Would be great to meet up with a few people too. Im 23 from australia and im here staying with my family for a month. I'd love to go out for a drink and party it up around town with some people other than my family. Let me know if anything gets organised. Cat


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Sure Cat...Get in touch when you have come down...

Cheers..!!
Jeev




sweetheart_barbie24 said:


> Would be great to meet up with a few people too. Im 23 from australia and im here staying with my family for a month. I'd love to go out for a drink and party it up around town with some people other than my family. Let me know if anything gets organised. Cat


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

ahhh me too, i moved here two weeks ago tomorrow, I love it but I haven't met many people really, only people I work with! Would be good to find some new friends!!


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Sure...send me your contact details to xxxxxxxx will contact you on free days.!! C you around....!!


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey, ah thanks, email is xxxxxxxxxxxxx, not sure what free days is?!


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

How about on Eid Holidays? Since I am frequently travelling for business purposes. By the way where do you live?



britexpat09 said:


> hey, ah thanks, email is xxxxxxxxxxxxx not sure what free days is?!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi friends nice too meet you here if you like t join to our group flow me on PM

jeev

britexpat09

sweetheart_barbi

see you there

bye


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

i dont know what eid holidays is either jeev, facebook and msn? i also dont know how to pm buddyab :S


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

............


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh.. OK..!!  Eid is a Religious holiday for Muslims... That is on 27th and goes untill 29th and I am off on all Fridays and Saturdays....How's your schedule???




britexpat09 said:


> i dont know what eid holidays is either jeev, facebook and msn? i also dont know how to pm buddyab :S


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jeev said:


> Oh.. OK..!!  Eid is a Religious holiday for Muslims... That is on 27th and goes untill 29th and I am off on all Fridays and Saturdays....How's your schedule???


Eid al Adha is an official holiday in the UAE and everyone is entitled to a day of holiday. For most this will be Thursday 26th, although some public sector workers will have additional days.

National Day is on 2nd December and that is also an official holiday.

-


----------



## karlamirdif (Nov 12, 2009)

Is there 1 person whose sorting the night out? Do you want my details? Worried I will miss out x


----------

